# Is it posible to critique from these photographs?



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

This is Norah, 17 months, I know she's not stacked, these are just a few snaps taken at the beach today. The beach is slightly sloping too, is it possible to give a critique from these or not? Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's kind of stacked in this shot...



What is her background? Different if AKC showline or West German working lines or...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good enough. 

Slightly stretched female with OK withers, very level topline, good length and position of croup. She is balanced nicely with good angulation front and rear. Good pasterns, though she looks to be a bit east west in front. I would also like to see better feet. She has a sweet face, but I can't tell much about her ear set with them down in all of the photos. Her color could be richer and she is quite washed out.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lisa, when you say "good angulation front", what are you looking at? The shoulder blades?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The angles of the shoulder bones (upper arm and scapula) from the elbow to the point of the shoulder (towards the chest) to the top of the withers.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, what does "a bit east west in front" mean? She is from a WL bitch and a SL dog...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's when their front feet are pointed out to the sides a bit, instead of forward.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I have added some photos that show her ears, it was blowing a gale at the beach so she kept them close to her head to stop them blowing away!! I have to upload the photos separately, I can't seem to do them all on one post. Must be because I'm using my cellphone...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Awww, I love her big red Dobe friend too.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's the second ear shot!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

...and the third! I hope they show her ear set properly?


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks dogfaeries, the dobe is the funniest dog, magnificent to look at, but clumsy, needy of affection and kind of magnificent and uncoordinated all at the same time! They make a good pair though, he just runs around doing his thing and she is the "fun police" telling him off and sticking close to me!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty girl! Her ears look fine. And I can tell her Dobe friend is goofy, lol. I had a red Dobe myself for 14 years. Such a silly wonderful breed.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

14 years, I hope My guys live that long, I lost my last one at 10 and felt very cheated  funny having a GSD and a dobe, they are so friendly and unagressive, not what people think they will be like. My husband and I always joke that they won't stop us getting burgled, but they might slow any would be intruders down by getting round their legs and demanding attention!!


----------

